# Fancy Goldfish Tank and Reef Tank



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

Here is my newly set-up goldfish tank for my kid

Also full tank shot of my mainly LPS reef.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Love sohals. Too bad its moving too fast in the pic to see it clearly.


----------



## burgerchow (Mar 20, 2012)

Yeah, that's why his name is "flash"


----------

